# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  προβλημα σε ατμοσιδερο με μποιλερ

## miltos50

καλησπερα. εχω ενα ατμοσιδερο με μποιλερ SINGER SG40. εδω και λιγο καιρο ανεβαζει πολυ πιεση αν το αφησεις δηλ. λιγο χωρις να πατας τον ατμο στο σιδερο περναει το κοκκινο στο οργανο. αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει..

----------


## beep_gr

Άνοιξε το και δες αν έχει πρεσσοστάτη. Σήμερα τα περισσότερα ατμοσυστήματα λειτουργούν με πρεσσοστάτη.
Είναι ένα κυλινδρικό βαρελάκι που είναι βιδωμένο πάνω στον λέβητα

Δώσε καμιά φωτογραφία που θα το ανοίξεις...

----------

